# Stuff You May Not Know How To Do



## moderan

In this thread, members can learn how to perform forum functions. If you're unsure of how to answer multiple posts simultaneously, or how to create a hyperlink, or insert a video into your post, this'll be the place to find out.


----------



## moderan

*1.) How to answer multiple posts*

It's pretty simple-the forum software has the facility.

Simply select the posts to answer, using the icon at the extreme lower right of each post, as in the example below (see the little checkmark?):


Then use your "reply" button.




There you go, two quotes from your peers, all ready for your answer. Simply fill in the words you've been dying to share, as usual, and post when ready.
Stay tuned to this channel for the next lesson. Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Bilston Blue

I get it, Mod. You'd think I'd know how to do this by now, but not so. I've always just copy and pasted and then used the quote facility from the tool bar. 

Learn something new every day and all that.

:-s


----------



## moderan

LOL....I used to do that, and I'd have three or four windows open, furiously copying and pasting my no-doubt immortal thoughts... 
Now if someone can figure out how to delete part of an attachment...that'd be a worthwhile addition to the thread.


----------



## Nacian

hey thank you Moderan... a much needed thread


----------



## moderan

It occurred to me that others may have the same issue. But you're welcome nonetheless.


----------



## The Backward OX

Okay, so how does one create a hyperlink?


----------



## candid petunia

This will be very useful to members. Thanks, mod.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Oh yes thanks.  I have been hoping for a thread like this.


----------



## candid petunia

What I'm looking at is how you've got options like _Close this thread_ and _Publish to facebook_. That's probably 'cos you've got super-powers. Just clarifying, us members might get confused.


----------



## moderan

The Backward OX said:


> Okay, so how does one create a hyperlink?


Later today, possibly we'll find out. It's 5:14 am where I am, and I've been up all night. I couldn't possibly get myself organized enough to do that. Patience, bovine one.
CP, the "close this thread" _is_ part of the superpowers. The "Publish to Facebook" is because my Facebook account is linked to here. That'll be a future episode.


----------



## Sam

I take it when you say 'hyperlink', OX, you mean how to make a word into a link instead of a line of 'www.'. 

It's a little complicated, but here goes: 

First, use the square brackets to start. [ Next, type the letters 'url=www.writingforums.com' into the bracket (or whatever your hyperlink is) and then close: ] Next, type the word you want to replace the 'www.' with. Most people use 'this'. Now, open your square brackets again: [ Next, type in the following: /url]. That's all she wrote. 

This is what it will look like: Use this link


----------



## garza

I do it a different way. There is a hyperlink tool in the toolbar. Highlight the word you want to serve as the link, press the hyperlink button - it's a globe with a chain link beside it - and when the link window opens type in the address. I always underline and bold the link to make it obvious, like *this*.


Edit - Looking at it now, I realise I really need to update my site.


----------



## Like a Fox

Mod, if you edit your post and go to Advanced and then scroll down and go to manage attachments, you can click the X at the top corner of the little thumbnail attachment thing and get rid of it. (I learnt this yesterday).


----------



## moderan

That works for the whole attachment, LaF, but not for a part of an attachment. The only way I've found to make it work is to delete the whole thing and then re-upload just the part you want to keep.


----------



## candid petunia

Fox is right; to remove part of an attachment, you can delete that thumbnail. The other parts stay.




Did I get this right, or were you asking about something else?


----------



## moderan

No, that's absolutely right. I just didn't follow the directions properly. Thanks!


----------



## The Backward OX

garza said:


> I do it a different way. There is a hyperlink tool in the toolbar. Highlight the word you want to serve as the link, press the hyperlink button - it's a globe with a chain link beside it - and when the link window opens *type in the address*. I always underline and bold the link to make it obvious, like *this*.
> 
> 
> Edit - Looking at it now, I realise I really need to update my site.



Do you think I created my Username on a whim? What address?


----------



## Jaé D.

How do you get the get to where you can put the saying at the bottom, like the post above mine in red "If you want to soar..."?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Jaé D. said:


> How do you get the get to where you can put the saying at the bottom, like the post above mine in red "If you want to soar..."?



Just click on 'settings' at the top of the page, next to your name and 'my profile'. Scroll down and on the far left under 'my settings' you'll see 'edit signature'; click that and write what you want, then click submit .


----------



## The Backward OX

On the top of the Home page click Settings. Then go down the left-hand side to My Settings and click Edit Signature. Use the window to type or Paste whatever, then Preview and Submit.


----------



## moderan

The Backward OX said:


> Do you think I created my Username on a whim? What address?



Yes. I do believe that you did.
The U(niform) R(esource) L(ocator), or url, the virtual address that makes a hyperlink "hyper". There's little doubt that such is what garza is writing about.

Thank you for including "preview" in your summary. I recommend that use also.


----------



## garza

xO - Hyperlinks are used with virtual addresses, names, to avoid having to remember the string of numbers that makes up tha ip (Internet Protocol) address. Thus to link the word *this* to my freebie website, I highlighted the word, pressed the hyperlink button on the toolbar (fifth button from the right), and when the window opened I typed in writebelize.yolasite.com, the virtual address. I also underlined 'this' and made it bold so it would be an obvious link. Click on it and you will see.


----------



## candid petunia

mod, what next?


----------



## moderan

How to connect your account with Facebook. When I have time and opportunity. Many things going on in the world beyond the screen, nanowrimo being the least of them


----------



## moderan

It turns out to have been simplified. Go to *My Profile/My Settings/Edit Connections* and follow the prompt there, as in the pic below:


----------



## moderan

More? Why suuuuure.

How to include a spoiler in your post:

There's a bbcode command that can do that for you. Just write the word "spoiler" and put a bracket on either end-[.spoiler.] (take out the periods and you got a winnah!)
Use the end tag to finish-[./spoiler.]



Spoiler



See? That's how it's done.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Uncle Moderan look, I'm learning! 



Spoiler



EUREKA!


 
Oh, hehe . . . I thought the button would do somethin'. Ah well -- it's still kinda cool .


----------



## moderan

You can include things between the brackets. I don't know if this function is enabled in the current iteration (VB4x). It worked earlier when I used it in a movie review, so I thought I'd include it. 
There used to be a bb code list here somewhere (I know cuz I wrote it) but it doesn't seem to be around anymore. "Spoiler" was one of the useful ones, common to most bb software (SMF and VB are two of the most popular).


----------



## candid petunia

Spoiler



show spoiler


hehe this is fun even though it's a dead button. Adding a link to this doesn't work too.


----------



## Brendan M

candid petunia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> show spoiler
> 
> 
> hehe this is fun even though it's a dead button. Adding a link to this doesn't work too.





Spoiler



Type random things into the spoiler wraps like this.



Huh.  Wonder why it doesn't work...


----------



## candid petunia

Dummy buttons! :topsy_turvy:


----------



## moderan

It would have to be enabled from within the admin panel, and may possibly have to be added manually. "Spoiler" is not listed in the present-day VB bbcode list-so it may be that time has just passed that bit of code by.
Ah well...it was an idea. Anything else we need to know how to do? Anyone have any navigation problems?


----------



## moderan

The "spoiler" command, as well as some others, have been passed on for security reasons in recent versions of bbs software. People who are currently using the software have advised me. So let's forget that lesson and move on to the next.


----------



## candid petunia

How can we post a link that directly takes us to a specific post in a thread (like how members in the Fiction Challenges post a link to their stories in the Writers' Workshop)?


----------



## moderan

Simply highlight the address bar as in the example below, copy and paste it according to the earlier procedure for creating a hyperlink.


Link


----------



## candid petunia

Had tried at first, didn't work, but got it later. We click the post number and then copy the address.


----------



## Dephere

Not really sure where to ask this!

Sad I can't figure it out, but how do I edit my signature?? I click on my profile and my about me section, which allows me to edit some options, but the little pencil icon does not show up on my signature. 

I haven't been on here in forever and my old links to my works are not active anymore. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## PiP

Hi Dephere,

Select the 'Settings' option (next to profile). On the the left hand side-bar you will see the option to 'Edit Signature'

Hope this helps?

PiP


----------



## Dephere

Wonderful, thank you. )


----------



## thepancreas11

If you're trying to post to using a Microsoft Word Document:

According to Cran, you should:
When you post a new thread using material from a Word document, don't just right-click and hit [paste]; that will paste it as a plain text item and remove any formatting you had set. 

Instead, click on the clipboard with the _W on it in the top bar of the dialog box; it's the second paste option on the bar.

If you are replying to a post in an existing thread, use the [Go Advanced] option (bottom right of the dialog box), then proceed as above._


----------



## Awanita

[http://www.mccallsquilting.com/index.html] McCalls quilting patterns

Testing hyperlink.

- - - Updated - - -

well that didn't work.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I think you had an added bracket Aw. That's why it didn't work

Just copy the page address on your address bar and paste in the link bar. Don't use any brackets. It should look like this.

http://www.mccallsquilting.com/index.html

Hope that helps


----------



## Writer One

*How to.*

Thanks I'll study this. curiousPaul


----------



## Guy Faukes

*Start A New Thread*

To start a new thread (conversation), first make sure you can have these step-by-step instructions on hand before you begin so that you can follow along. 


Step 1) Scroll to the top of the page. Click on "Introduce Yourself" as highlighted in the picture below. 





Step 2) Once the page has loaded, click on the "Post New Thread" button on the left of the screen:




Step 3) Once the page has loaded, you will come across a form. Please fill it out accordingly. Keep in mind, you must title your new thread in order to post it.




Step 4) Once you are finish, press "Submit New Thread".



Et voila, you have started your own conversation. Make sure to look for it every now and again to see if anyone has responded to it. You can do this by repeating Step 1 and looking for it in the thread list as shown below.



Good luck! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Justine

I just want to know when I'll be able to change my profile picture and all. I'm sorry if i'm at the wrong place?


----------



## Boofy

Hey Justine. You should be able to edit your profile and signature etc after ten meaningful posts on boards that pertain to serious writing topics. Posts to places like the lounge/procrastination central won't count. If you're still having trouble soon, I'd take it up with a site mod :3


----------



## PiP

Justine said:


> I just want to know when I'll be able to change my profile picture and all. I'm sorry if i'm at the wrong place?



You should be able to upload your profile picture now.

Select: Settings (Top RH corner of screen next to Logout)
You will see a menu on the LH side. My Settings. The option is listed under 'My Profile'


----------



## SilverMoon

Oh, this is a great thread. I wish I had stumbled upon it a long time ago,

When I want to insert an image in Pvt Msg my only option is to do it via URL. (don't even know what it stands for). I do not know what to type in the 
box under URL?


----------



## Ariel

Usually the url of a place where the photo is stored--photobucket, Instagram, etc.


----------



## PiP

SilverMoon said:


> Oh, this is a great thread. I wish I had stumbled upon it a long time ago,
> 
> When I want to insert an image in Pvt Msg my only option is to do it via URL. (don't even know what it stands for). I do not know what to type in the
> box under URL?



There are two ways I get around this

1.IF it's an image stored on my PC I upload the image to My Albums, save then click on the picture
http://www.writingforums.com/album.php?albumid=352&attachmentid=5280

You then have the option of using the photo URL or BB code. I use the latter and just copy and paste the image code into the Pm. Voilá





If it's a photo on the net I highlight, the image turns blue, I then use keys Cntl +C to copy then Cntrl V to paste into a Pm. Voilá






I've sent you a Pm.

Our more tech savvy members may have better options


----------



## SilverMoon

Thank you amsawtell and PiP.



> IF it's an image stored on my PC I upload the image to My Albums, save then click on the picture


----------



## SilverMoon

Thank you amsawtell and Pip.



> Originally Posted by *PiP *
> 
> .IF it's an image stored on my PC I upload the image to My Albums, save then click on the picture


This I know how to do. Thanks. Looking for a shorter way.



> You then have the option of using the photo URL or BB code. I use the latter and just copy and paste the image code into the Pm. Voilá


Do not see this BB option - only URL



> If it's a photo on the net I highlight, the image turns blue, I then use keys Cntl +C to copy then Cntrl V to paste into a Pm. Voilá


I think I can do this...be prepared! I don't monkey around.


----------



## bucklethree

Nice thread!  Informative.  Thanks!


----------



## Elana91

moderan said:


> In this thread, members can learn how to perform forum functions. If you're unsure of how to answer multiple posts simultaneously, or how to create a hyperlink, or insert a video into your post, this'll be the place to find out.



I know this is off subject, but I like your avatar!!


----------



## Redamare

Is there a page that shows new replies to my posts?


----------



## PiP

Redamare said:


> Is there a page that shows new replies to my posts?



Good question!

Yes, you can subscribe to a thread and you will be notified of replies.

Just under the thread title there is a yellow bar. Towards the RH side you will see 'Thread Tools' select and then 'subscribe to thread' in the drop down menu. You will then be given notification options such as subscribe by email, daily, weekly etc.

If you have any problems let me know.


----------



## Cran

Redamare said:


> Is there a page that shows new replies to my posts?


Yes, there is. 

When you make a post, you are automatically subscribed to that thread or discussion, so you don't need to manually subscribe for those.

To check your subscribed threads for new replies, go to *Quick Links* (in the sub-navbar), click to get the dropdown menu, look for *Subscribed Threads* and click on that. Threads with new replies will be in bold. 

If you click on* New Posts*, or look at any forum index, any thread which contains your posts will have a green arrow in the thread icon.


----------



## PiP

> To check your subscribed threads for new replies, go to *Quick Links (in the sub-navbar), click to get the dropdown menu, look for Subscribed Threads and click on that. Threads with new replies will be in bold.
> *


This does not work for me (just checked again) :scratch: I thought automatic subscription was no longer available.


----------



## Cran

PiP said:


> This does not work for me (just checked again) :scratch: I thought automatic subscription was no longer available.


Automatic email notifications for new replies was switched to off as the default. Automatic subscriptions are still at on as the default. Either can be changed via your member settings.


----------



## Redamare

I can't find that. What's the sub-navbar? 

Also, is there a way to get edit buttons that insert code, like for bold, italics, etc?


----------



## Redamare

Okay, I figured it out. This place looks _way_ different on a cell phone...


----------



## andrewclunn

Bit of an odd question, but is there a template for the forum's mark up code so that I could manually put hyperlinks and such in my posts if I have javascript disabled?


----------



## Cran

andrewclunn said:


> Bit of an odd question, but is there a template for the forum's mark up code so that I could manually put hyperlinks and such in my posts if I have javascript disabled?



You can manually add hyperlinks using the BBcode [noparse]link or name[/noparse]

The forum supports most common BBcode tags.


----------



## kaufenpreis

Many things going on in the world beyond the screen.


----------



## dither

moderan said:


> It's pretty simple-the forum software has the facility.
> 
> Simply select the posts to answer, using the icon at the extreme lower right of each post, as in the example below (see the little checkmark?):
> 
> 
> Then use your "reply" button.
> 
> View attachment 2467
> 
> There you go, two quotes from your peers, all ready for your answer. Simply fill in the words you've been dying to share, as usual, and post when ready.
> Stay tuned to this channel for the next lesson. Thanks for your attention.



Have often wondered how you did that hence multiple replies.


----------

